# Birthday cake for Nina ? Butterfly upside down



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Does it look obvious that the Butterfly is upside down ? and no antlers ?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

In the second pic, it does look like the butterfly is upside down, but it doesn't detract from the cake at all. It's very beautiful!


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

To be honest if you hadn't mentioned it I probably would haven't noticed it but yes the butterfly is upside down and is missing it's antennae but like I said before if you hadn't mentioned it I probably wouldn't have really noticed that the wings are attached to the bottom of the body and not the top ..... I MIGHT have noticed the antennae on my own.

But those two things to me in no way take anything away from the cake ... it's absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so much... well I know the butterfly thing is very minor, but since I see it myself, I had to point it out even though it is really no big deal. But I guess it is not noticable. thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

